# Our KC DockDogs Weekend



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Left yesterday afternoon, got caught in a blizzard in Iowa, and had to stop for the night.

Garp did... Alright. After jumping 15' in practice on Friday morning, he slipped and hit his belly on the end of the dock. After that, he kept stopping/hesitating at the end before jumping in from a dead stop so... Not much distance there.

He got over it mostly by Saturday, but still hesitated a bit so he lost a lot of distance and didn't score very well.

He had a blast though, despite throwing epic temper tantrums and being ridiculously difficult to handle in the show area.

To cap it all off, during our final event, speed retrieve, he lost he footing, slipped, and skidded horizontally down the dock before falling in. Still retrieved his bumper. Then on the second go, he stopped and we had to reset. He went in though and had a time of about 9-10 seconds I believe.

I'll post more photos and videos as they become available. Of course, I forgot to keep track of scores so I'll share those when they're posted.

Def. not his best, he was clearing much more distance in practice last weekend, so the event was a bit of a fluke, but fun nonetheless.

I also noticed on Sunday that he had limber tail, but I have no idea how long it had been like that, so that very well could have affected him and made him hesitant. Also, the water was FREEZING. Downside of an indoor event, pool had to be filled from the outside fire hydrant and it really never warmed up. Welp, here's what I have so far. I'll mark the ones (*) that don't belong to me:

*









*









*









*









*









*



























Arriving in KC:









Checking out the venue:









So tired:









Waiting for AAA in the hotel lobby this morning... Because OF COURSE the car battery died after being laid over in a blizzard.









And his poor tail  Making it really uncomfortable for him to sit


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! Poor Garp. I bet he felt embarrassed. As long as he still had fun, that's all that really matters. I know the points matter too, but his enjoyment matters more.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor guy. After slipping id throw some fits too!! At least he had a good time though. Hopefully next time his run of bad luck will have passed. Good job and thanks for doing something with him. Im sure hes much happier for it


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

thanks guys 

We're jumping next toward the end of Feb., so hopefully things turn around!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Beret, Garp is looking great.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

APBTN00b said:


> Beret, Garp is looking great.


Thank you Anja


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Beret said:


> Thank you Anja


Np. Look forward to seeing more of him as he trains and gets better at Dock Diving!


----------

